# On the Lamb!!! HELP! 3 week old LOST! *UPDATE - FOUND!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Dang babies! They are at the jumpy 3 week old stage and my keeper in the splash litter wiggled out of my hands, jumped off my chest, and under the chair I was on. I spotted her racing along the carpet edge against the wall, but then she was gone! I spent nearly an hour moving furniture and crawling on my belly...but I see no sign of her. Any hints? Unfortunately I have cats and dogs in this house, and I am afraid they will find her first. I could get a live trap tomorrow...has that ever worked for anyone? She will be 3 weeks old on Tuesday. Ugh. I feel like an idiot. Anyone ever lost one? Found it?

Update...found her! Safe and Sound and back in with her Mother!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a 3 week old escape once and I caught him. If you can, get 2 traps. Place one along the wall near where she got away and place the other along the wall near the mouse cages. She'll probably try and make her way back to the other mice and most mice tend to stay close to the walls rather then walking around out in the open.

Best of luck catching the little one!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I had one which escaped when she was only two weeks old. I was taking the youngsters (and mum) out of the tank-type cage to clean it, when she bit me, very hard, on the thumb, jumped to the floor, and scuttled under the freezer. Two days later I found her in another cage; one for adult does with bars. A few days ago, the same thing happened. I've tried leaving food and water down, but there's been no sight of her. This time she seems to have gone for good.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

You could bring your cat to the last place you saw the mouse and see if kitty can point you in her direction. My cats are great at tracking them down and I refuse to leave their side til I get the mouse before they do.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My cats are also pretty fantastic at helping me find out where the runners go. I lock up all but one, and drop her where the mouse was last seen. My runners have never been at flea stage, so they always let me grab them back up if I can find them. The only one I permanently lost was a pregnant argente satin doe. Live traps and an open cage didn't catch her.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

WHEW!!! Caught! I walked into the room after leaving the light off and I caught movement in the corner of my eye on the seat of the chair. Lifted the bag of hay sitting there...and BOOM! Baby mouse! I scooped her up and threw her squeaking butt back in with momma. She looked fine. Dear god what a ride! I was so worried. It was my first escape!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had mice do acrobatic acts in my shed and it's impossible to catch them when they hide under all the racks. 
They always thrive and must manage to get some form of water somehow. It has amazed me before. I've done a deep clean on the shed, pulled everything out and found the lost mice, thriving and looking in great condition!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I lost one of my three week olds a few weeks ago. I had given up all hope of finding her and thought as a last chance I would look behind the teddy bears I have in a cubby hole on my desk and there he was snuggled up in their fur. Bless.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

haha so glad i read this post, was late feeding the mums today as it was a clean out and walked up to find tiny babies runnign about on the floor! Got them all up quite fast though :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The longer an escapee is out, the more they tend to try it again. It's the taste of freedom; once the appetite to roam is whetted, the wild instincts kick in.

I had an adult doe early on, who was a real escape artists. Once she was out for a few weeks, and she kept poking her head out and staring at me as if shes was daring me to try to get her, then when my hand was within about a foot of her she'd bust a move and disappear.This happened a couple of times a day until one day I spotted her in a hamper of clean laundry. I was sure I'd get her, and my daughter put the hamper in the tub and looked, but couldn't find her. I had a feeling she was still in there so I carefully went back through each piece of laundry, and found her in the sleeve of a flannel shirt.

I've honed my cat senses and reflexes so that when a mousie gets down to floor leel I drop to the floor faster than you'd think for a 60 year old with arthritis. It's always harder to get them when they've been on the lam for hours, much less days.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a girl who loves to escape. She escaped once and now has done it two more times.


----------

